# Post Your CAD Show File



## Footer (Dec 12, 2008)

Just would be interesting to see how others work in their CAD world.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 22, 2009)

This is just a bump to this thread, I'd really love to seem some


----------



## Traitor800 (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright Ill bite, heres 2 plates from my shop drawings that I did last summer for Little Shop of Horrors at Merry Go Round Playhouse. Notice the forced perspective on the walls, it looked awesome.View attachment LSH_SHOP GP-SW6.pdf
View attachment LSH_SHOP GP-SW13.pdf


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 22, 2009)

Traitor800 said:


> Alright Ill bite, heres 2 plates from my shop drawings that I did last summer for Little Shop of Horrors at Merry Go Round Playhouse. Notice the forced perspective on the walls, it looked awesome.View attachment 1631
> View attachment 1633



What program did you use? And, if you still have the files, post em please


----------



## Traitor800 (Jan 22, 2009)

I used AutoCAD for all my stuff this summer. If you have access to AutoCAD and want to see more I can PM you the DWG files because while the drawings are all mine the designs are not and I would feel uncomfortable posting the entire file on here without permission from the designer.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a SketchUp model of a lift that I am working on for Fiddler on the Roof 
once you have sketchup open you can download it from the 3D Warehouse, search for "Stage Lift"


----------



## erosing (Jan 23, 2009)

OT: You know the more I see what Sketch-up can do the more I hope it takes over the CAD market someday.


----------



## joeb (Jan 23, 2009)

I have just started using Vectorworks 2008 in the last 6 months and I am in the process of building the first show I designed with it. I'd love to get some opinions on the two attached drawings for an upcoming production of The Importance of Being Earnest. One is a (furniture-less, floor-less) rendering for Act I and the other is a construction drawing for Act III. If anyone is a vectorworks pro (or semiskilled at that), I'd love to hear your thoughts on textures and applying them in renderings.

Attachments to come as I got an error message each time I tried to attach.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 24, 2009)

Traitor800 said:


> I used AutoCAD for all my stuff this summer. If you have access to AutoCAD and want to see more I can PM you the DWG files because while the drawings are all mine the designs are not and I would feel uncomfortable posting the entire file on here without permission from the designer.



PM sent, thanks


----------

